# Where to go pier fishing in gulf shores,al.



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

My boat is getting serviced and My wife and I what to still do some fish, so where would be a good place for us to go. piers and is there a sea wall to fish from down at ala. point.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The new State pier is real good and there is a sea wall under the bridge in Orange beach just passed Zeke;s Marina that can be ok if the tides are not to strong.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

dauphin island. it's not exactly on the same side of the bay though. figured I would mentioned it just for your information.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All above and one of the best options right now is to go out on the East Jetty at Al. Point for sheepshead and redfish. You park on the East side under the bridge and walk out on a boardwalk that takes you right out to the jetty. Just fish around the edges of the rocks and the underwater wall.


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank to all for the help on where to fish while my boat is being worked on. It's a little cold for me right now, but I plan on going wed. or Thur. anyway.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Please let us know how you do over there.


----------

